# Kensington, CT - Brand new Airflow and salt dogg parts



## NE Ice Mgmt (Jan 10, 2018)

Brand new Airflo sander gearbox, clutch and sprocket, and bicycle chain.
Off a 2 yard stainless Airflo sander.
Also have a Clutch for a Buyers salt dogg 5 yd stainless sander.
No longer have units these were extras on the shelves.
Make reasonable offer.


----------



## NE Ice Mgmt (Jan 10, 2018)

Bump to top


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

cant send you a pm . you need to make like ten posts first or else no one can contact you . interested in price for the airflo stuff
thanks


----------



## NE Ice Mgmt (Jan 10, 2018)

If interested Please call 203-901-0393 between 8:00am- 7:00pm.
Thank you


----------



## NE Ice Mgmt (Jan 10, 2018)

Bump to top


----------



## NE Ice Mgmt (Jan 10, 2018)

Bump


----------

